# That's right, Favorite Album Cover!



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

You heard it -- post your favorite album cover art! We're bound to see some beautiful & striking ones on here.

If you can't narrow it down to one, please keep it at 3, tops, just so we keep the forum moving steadily along.


Here are my favorite 3:

1. _Yerself Is Steam_ by Mercury Rev (1991)









2. _Souvlaki_ by Slowdive (1993)









3. _Unknown Pleasures_ by Joy Division (1979)


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I could go with obvious ones like Pink Floyd or something since they almost always had good album art, but here's a few of my other favorites. I'm not even sure why I like these, either.


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

xezene said:


> 2. _Souvlaki_ by Slowdive (1993)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were the exact ones I thought of when I read the thread title.
Dammit D:

But here's another one of mine;


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)




----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Who said:


> I could go with obvious ones like Pink Floyd or something since they almost always had good album art, but here's a few of my other favorites. I'm not even sure why I like these, either.


The Loveless cover is awesome! Great album too!




























These are my personal three. It pretty much sums me up. I'd say all Iron Maiden covers are great, but Killers stands out for me. I used to have it as my avatar, which is pretty much a testament to how much I love that cover.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Five of my favorites:










Negură Bunget - Om










Tenhi - Väre










Moonsorrow - Suden Uni (Reissue)










Sunn 0))) - Black One










Agalloch - Ashes Against The Grain


----------



## DayDreamers (Aug 25, 2010)

*Arctic Monkeys - Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not*








*Or...Vampire Weekend - Contra*


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Lula (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.songlyricscollection.com/img/d47/47414.jpg

awesomeness!!!

And of course, it's gotta be http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_j4W3Fv3K_...e+The+Fate+-+Dying+Is+Your+Latest+Fashion.jpg

cuz if you hold it up to your face it looks so cool!! Lol!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Katatonia - tonight's decision










Leaves - the angela test










Asobi Seksu - asobi seksu










Dinosaur Jr - green mind


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

My fav - this album is from '78, loved the album and love the shot:


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Damaged by Black Flag
Not real familiar with this band or album really. But this album cover, to me, makes such a powerful statement. The cover alone made me take a listen to this album. I felt like it was a force to be reckoned with, like if you listened to it the music would jump right out and punch you square in the mouth.









Astral Weeks by Van Morrison
This one is special to me, because I love this album, but also because I feel like the cover sums up what you are in store for. It's simple, but suggests a lot. It looks as if he has transcended his own body, and sometimes I feel like I do as well when listening to this album.


----------



## krystal (Sep 2, 2010)

《The Fame》--Lady gaga


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Just took some pictures of it.





































I also like some of the Hot Water Music ones.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

tuna said:


>


I love Katamari!

My fav album cover is from the Rolling Stones 1967 album Their Satanic Majesties Request. I think there were 2 versions of the cover. The one I had moved when you moved the album cover around. Depending on how you moved it you saw the band do different things. I think the second image is that version. 



















This is the back if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Smiths - meat is murder










Manic Street Preachers - journal for plague lovers










Frank Black - show me your tears

--------------------------------------
First two because of the controversy that surrounded them. I'm not sure if the Smiths knew it would happen but I know the manics didn't and I was just as shocked. In fact I didn't notice anything wrong with it until they pointed it out :S

show me your tears because I brought that shirt at one of their shows during that tour and loved it, still do but only for around the house, bit faded these days :-/


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*
The Dresden Dolls' self titled album cover =) *


----------



## nooo (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

This one:


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

The Birthday Massacre- Nothing and Nowhere
First edition









Second edition









The Birthday Massacre- Violet


----------



## Cosmic Observer (Sep 28, 2010)

Silencer - Death - Pierce me

I can't post links or pictures yet though, so you'd have to google it.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

Who said:


>


Yes! Awesome.









Rio - Duran Duran









Bummed - Happy Mondays









The Joshua Tree - U2









Louder Than Love - Soundgarden









Static Age - The Misfits


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I just acquired this album but I haven't heard it yet. I did eerrr acquire it purely based on the artwork and genre so.... butblah anyway I like it..


----------



## Cosmic Observer (Sep 28, 2010)

Cosmic Observer said:


> Silencer - Death - Pierce me
> 
> I can't post links or pictures yet though, so you'd have to google it.


Alright. Here it is;


----------



## sunblocker (Sep 24, 2010)

Great album, great cover, legendary status


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a toss up between a few but I'll chose this one as it's just amazing:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Jncky (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I just saw this last night and I thought it was quite cool:


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez has some amazing cover art:


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)




----------

